# lefty vs righty



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

right handed


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

You asked for it.....:crazy:












I use my right hand.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

predominantly right-handed


----------



## angel005 (Jan 3, 2010)

Right handed


----------



## remer (Dec 10, 2009)

FiNe SiTe said:


> You asked for it.....:crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a left hand to me


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Mostly left but living in a right handed world is tough, I can and have adapted to most things right handed.. everything is right handed ggrrr :S
I was bored at work some crap job with no customers etc so I learnt to write right handed which totally worked but now its just more convenient and quicker to use the left. I play drums left but guitar right and left handed scissors? I prefer normal!!! I mean right handed >_>
I think like most lefties I qualify as both handed. I'd say true ambi is rare though.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

A leftie 

Anyways, interesting results, aren't they? I thought only 10% of population is left-handed. The fact there's more of us here can only lead to an obvious conclusion, if you catch my drift...:crazy:


----------



## MICHELLE (Dec 27, 2009)

addle1618 said:


> What are you? Please post what hand you use! :laughing:


I was born naturally right handed.. I think.. But Ive broken both my arms (at different times), So Now, I'm Ambidextrous, I can use both my hands.. I can Write with Both (though Right looks a lil more better)!! And generally use both unnoticeable... It was only couple years ago my mum asked me to Slice the bread, and I grabbed and Sliced the Bread with my left, and she noticed I used me knife and fork in both my left and right!! 

hmm.. Its just Normal to me, and my older sister is the same!!! 

so I use BOTH!! :tongue:


----------



## EX1127 (Jan 15, 2010)

Left Handed by way of cerebral palsy  oh the joys


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Left - writing, throwing something, batting in baseball
Right - golf, kicking something, frisbee

=...........


=/


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Right is my dominant hand, but I can use my left hand also.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

Right! I can't use my left hand for writing....


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Left handed.


----------



## RedFairy (Aug 16, 2010)

Right-handed.


----------



## TurquoiseSunset (Aug 12, 2010)

Left, but I use my right hand as well occasionally, e.g. when I use scissors, when playing sports, when eating, etc. Left is my dominant hand though.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

left mostly but i use diffrent hands for different things!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I work with my right and fap with my left.


----------



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

The Right One..


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

Left handed. I never knew how uncommon it was growing up until my father told me one day that left handed baseball pitchers get paid more. ;O

I love being different. <3


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*Right*.......


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Rightie. My left hand feels a little more "rigid" than the right, if that makes sense.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Right. On INTJ Forum there was a couple more options.


----------



## Vapor (Jan 17, 2011)

Lefty, mostly


----------



## HerSquirreliness (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, what about us ambidextrous people?


----------



## wawwhite (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm right handed, but about a third of my class in high school was left handed, which is abnormally high.


----------



## magister343 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm ambi_sinistrous_. I don't write all that well with either. I do have more practice and thus am not quite as bad at writing with my right hand. I believe that my left hand is slightly stronger, but with slightly worse fine motor control. There are some things I prefer my left hand for.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

It's all LEFT with me! Left hand, eye, foot & ear!:laughing:


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

left-handed


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

left handed


----------



## Chiguy (Jan 27, 2011)

Righty.

Currently trying to convert to a lefty. Maybe if my right hand got broken somehow... I kid, I kid. :tongue:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Right but left-legged, and a lefty during my happy times. I'm also a leftist politically.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Right handed. :bored:


----------



## Callisto (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm right-handed.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

lefties are not common, but there are some greats that are left-handed, for example, BABE RUTH!

Righty here, just saying for the lefty people, it's not a curse


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm a righty lol


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

Right-handed.


----------



## Obstructions (Feb 21, 2010)

Lefties represent!


----------



## How Do You KNOW (Jan 9, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> Ambidextrous, The only thing I can't switch on is writing, I write lefty.


Ditto. Does this slight imbalance make us lefties by technicality?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Right mostly.


----------



## His.Red (Feb 5, 2011)

Righty here and proud of it.. can use the left to right as long as no one tries to read it ^.^


----------



## Shaun of Leeds (Mar 25, 2010)

Predominantly Right Handed, but i have a fairly high level of competence with my left hand, does not reach to the level of writing though, certainly of use though :tongue:


----------



## peach (Feb 7, 2011)

Righty tighty.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

If the left side of the brain controls the right side of your body then only left-handed people are in their right mind! Haha


----------



## His.Red (Feb 5, 2011)

His.Red said:


> Righty here and proud of it.. can use the left to right as long as no one tries to read it ^.^


Okay this is what I get for trying to type after just waking up and being out of coffee...

It should say that I can use the left to write as long as no one tries to read it >.<


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I am right handed,it seems most of the people posting on this thread are.My son is ambidextrous.He writes right handed,but when he plays cricket(a bat and ball game for you Americans and others who haven't heard of it)he bats and bowls left handed


----------



## ANewExistence (Jan 7, 2011)

Left-handed ^.^


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ambidextrous, but I use my right hand more.


----------



## Pearls (Feb 12, 2011)

I think I spent a second to think about the answer before I vote. lol.
I am right-handed, and planning to learn how to write using my left hand.


----------



## RocketMikari (Feb 14, 2011)

Right! I can't write with the left at all. XD


----------



## .jennifer. (Feb 11, 2011)

Right-handed. :laughing:


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

There's a lot more lefties than expected.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Righty, but I can give the middle finger to someone using my left hand just fine as well.

/troll


----------



## wandai (Feb 8, 2011)

Left handed when it comes to writing, drawing, anything that involves scribbling on a paper. For everything else, I tend to use my right hand. 
Though now I consciously try to change my hand preference, e.g. writing with right hand (it works well, surprisingly) and doing everything else with left hand.


----------



## fire469 (Nov 17, 2010)

:happy: Righty


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

wandai said:


> Left handed when it comes to writing, drawing, anything that involves scribbling on a paper. For everything else, I tend to use my right hand.
> Though now I consciously try to change my hand preference, e.g. writing with right hand (it works well, surprisingly) and doing everything else with left hand.


Out of curiosity, why do you try to change it?


----------



## ThisAnonymous (Feb 24, 2011)

Righty with many failed attempts to be ambidextrous. :[


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

I too tried to be ambidextrous but couldn't. That would make life so much easier...


----------



## ThisAnonymous (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, it takes some crazy crazy discipline to do that. For a while, I was able to use my left hand to brush my teeth (because I usually use my right hand for everything) until I hurt it doing push ups.


----------



## wandai (Feb 8, 2011)

Grish said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you try to change it?


I don't know. It just for fun I guess. I want to try that. Over time, and due lack of discipline, I managed to write using my right hand now. Although I use my left hand for note-taking because you know, it's faster.

I wouldn't call myself ambidextrous though.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I can do a lot of things with either hand, but writing and anything that requires hand strength (such as chopping), I must use my left hand.


----------

